# NREMT HELP NEEDED



## btx1990 (Dec 11, 2009)

i have taken the nremt-b 3 times now and have failed each time

the first time i took it was about 2 weeks after my last clinical so i was fairly cocky thinking that i knew everything i needed so all the studying i did was to skim the book a little and read a few practice questions in the two or three days leading up to the test

the next two times i took it i studied more and more, im talking bout 10 hours a day in the week leading up to the test

first test i stopped at question 70
second test i stopped at question 120
third test i stopped at question 122

nremt.org now says i need to take a 24hr remedial course, if i can take it sometime in the next week it is preffered since i am still thinking about the test, i go to the fire academy on january 11th so if i cant take the test again by then i will just wait till april when i am done with fire academy

any suggestions on how/where to take a 24hr remedial course? i have no idea where they are offered

any test taking advice?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 11, 2009)

btx1990 said:


> i have taken the nremt-b 3 times now and have failed each time
> 
> the first time i took it was about 2 weeks after my last clinical so i was fairly cocky thinking that i knew everything i needed so all the studying i did was to skim the book a little and read a few practice questions in the two or three days leading up to the test
> 
> ...



the facility where you took your test should be able to inform you on where to take the refresher. however i don't think they are offered more than 2 or 3 times a year(at least in my area).

there area a ton of posts/advice on the NREMT here. I believe "statistically, that chances of passing decrease significantly each month after completion of the course." not sure where i read that but if you try searching, there are hours worth of info to read


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 11, 2009)

Contact the school where you took the course.  The school I attended had some that were required to take remediation.  I think the student did one on one time with different instructors.


----------



## EMS25 (Dec 12, 2009)

btx1990 said:


> i have taken the nremt-b 3 times now and have failed each time
> 
> the first time i took it was about 2 weeks after my last clinical so i was fairly cocky thinking that i knew everything i needed so all the studying i did was to skim the book a little and read a few practice questions in the two or three days leading up to the test
> 
> ...




Look at this thread: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16006
Maybe this helps.


----------



## atropine (Dec 12, 2009)

Do something else.


----------



## redcrossemt (Dec 12, 2009)

btx1990 said:


> i have taken the nremt-b 3 times now and have failed each time
> 
> the first time i took it was about 2 weeks after my last clinical so i was fairly cocky thinking that i knew everything i needed so all the studying i did was to skim the book a little and read a few practice questions in the two or three days leading up to the test
> 
> ...



You probably won't be able to get in a remedial course in the next week or so.  That being said, I would take the class ASAP. Contact your school for the refresher/remedial course referral.

I'm sure you've taken tests before. Same test taking strategies apply. There are lots of discussions on this board.

As to study materials, again, search on the board. Lots of good discussions on different books, review guides, online practice tests, etc. I really suggest the online practice tests. They are in the same format as the NREMT, and the questions are very similar. Look for tests that will give you the rationale to each question after you answer.

Goodluck.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't help you with the class but I enjoyed this study guide for the NREMT.
http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=192018&postcount=9


----------



## btx1990 (Jan 8, 2010)

*victory!!!*

i passed it this time and in time for fire academy (it starts monday), some of the changes i made were:

before the test i didnt do anywhere near as much cramming, i actually went for a long walk

i used a different testing center, went to one a whole 2 hours away in houston

covered up all the answers and read the question multiple times and then decided what i would do before removing the paper

got a good nights rest

i didnt overly study any day this time where as before i would be putting in over 12 hour a day studying sometimes


----------



## Ediron (Jan 8, 2010)

*.*

Just make sure you UNDERSTAND and REMEMBER the material.


----------



## EMS25 (Jan 12, 2010)

btx1990 said:


> i passed it this time and in time for fire academy (it starts monday), some of the changes i made were:
> 
> before the test i didnt do anywhere near as much cramming, i actually went for a long walk
> 
> ...



Awesome congratulations. Good luck at the academy.


----------

